# Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?



## Deguaner3 (28. März 2013)

*Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Hallo liebe Community,

da ich leider keinen direkten Vergleich zu den zwei Monitoren und auch nicht so den Durchblick habe, wollte ich mal fragen, welche der zwei Monitore für mich besser geeignet wäre:

Asus VS248H Asus VS248H 61cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder 

Asus ML248H Asus ML248H 61cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Vorwiegend werden auf dem Monitor Spiele wie BF3, Crysis 3 oder Bioshock Infinite gespielt.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal für eure Hilfe

Viele Grüße

Deguaner3


----------



## captain_drink (28. März 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Zum ML248H kann ich zwar nichts sagen, den VS248H habe ich jedoch seit einigen Tagen im Betrieb und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Eine ausführlichere Rezension habe ich für Amazon geschrieben:

"Kauft man sich einen Monitor, so hat auf das Urteil darüber wesentlich  Einfluss, welche Ansprüche und Erwartungen man an das Gerät heranträgt.  In meinem Fall war es so, dass ich lange Jahre einen CRT (Röhrenmonitor)  zum Arbeiten und Spielen eingesetzt habe, der naturgemäß eine hohe  Farbttreue und Bildschärfe bei Bewegungen vereinigt. Dementsprechend  schlecht gefielen mir die LCD-Monitore, die ich bislang versucht hatte  (u.a. ein Eizo FS2333-BK): Unausgewogene Farben, verschwommene  Bewegungen und unregelmäßige Beleuchtung ließen mich jedes Mal reumütig  zu meiner ächzenden Röhre zurückkehren. Der Asus VS248H ist nun das  Modell, bei dem ich gerne geblieben bin.

Schon der Ersteindruck  überzeugte: Wurde ich bei den anderen Monitoren von buchstäblich  entstellten Einstellungen begrüßt, so wusste hier die Bildabstimmung  schon beim ersten Start zu überzeugen. Lediglich mit reduzierter  Helligkeit habe ich also einige Spiele (UT 2004, Level "Curse"; Diablo  3) gestartet, um die Farbdarstellung in Augenschein zu nehmen. Sowohl  sehr gute Farbtreue als auch Farbverläufe ließen sich attestieren; auch  anspruchsvolle Szenen wurden originaltreu (immer in Beziehung zum  vorgängigen CRT) wiedergegeben. Der Eizo Monitortest und einige  Testbilder für Schwarzwerte bestätigten den positiven subjektiven  Eindruck: Farbübergänge sind fein, der Schwarzwert und Kontrast gut, ein  Blackcrush nicht zu erkennen. Für einen Monitor mit TN-Panel typisch,  aber zu verschmerzen ist auch die sowohl vertikale als auch horizontale  Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, die erträglich ausfällt.

In Bezug auf  die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit muss ich allerdings anderweitiges zugeben:  Weder mit aggressiver (Wert 100) noch sanfter (Wert 0)  Overdrive-Steuerung (hier Tracefree genannt) verschwinden die allseits  störenden Schlieren völlig; zudem gesellt sich bei hoher Ansteuerung ein  unschöner Ghosting-Effekt hinzu. Beiderlei hält sich für mich jedoch in  einem Rahmen, der völlig akzeptabel ist; in den meisten Situationen ist  das Verwischen eher subtil, nach dem Versinken ins Spiel gar  unauffällig zu nennen. Zu erwähnen ist allerdings, dass der Monitor die  Bildausgabe lediglich mit 60 Hz beherrscht, während ambitionierte  Spieler mittlerweile auf 120 Hz und mehr schwören. Hierzu ist zu sagen,  dass sich durch Vsync und Triple Buffering im Bereich bis 60 FPS  dieselbe Bildflüssigkeit erreichen lässt wie bei einem Modell mit 120  Hz; die letzteren haben somit nur dann Vorteile, wenn man dauerhaft mit  mehr als 60 FPS spielen möchte.

Dass man von Einstellungsorgien  verschont bleibt, hat weiterhin etwas Gutes: Obwohl aufgeräumt und  intuitiv zu bedienen, gestaltet sich die Bedienung des OSD  (Bildschirmmenüs) als recht beschwerlich; der nicht eben gusseisern  anmutende Standfuß und die störrischen Tasten lassen den Monitor bei  Konfigurationseinlagen bedenklich wackeln. Zudem verleitet die  klavierlackierte Front dazu, dessen makellose Oberfläche von rüden  Berührungen gänzlich frei zu halten.

Besonders lobend möchte ich  noch hervorheben, dass mein Gerät vollkommen ohne Pixelfehler und  Lichthöfe auskam. Vor allem Letzteres ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit  und vergrätzte mir beispielsweise bei dem oben erwähnten Eizo jeden  Anblick. Selbst in völlig verdunkelter Umgebung schieben sich keine  strahlenden Wolken vom Monitorrand hervor. Besonders hässlich jedoch  sind die Streifen, die sich mitunter in dunklen Szenen über das Bild  legen; der Effekt ist unauffällig, aber vorhanden.

Wieso vergebe  ich also fünf Sterne an einen Monitor, der keine völlig tadellose  Leistung erbringt? Ich glaube, dass man bis zu einem gewissen  Preisniveau von Monitoren bei gewissen Parametern immer Abstriche in  Kauf zu nehmen hat. Einen optimalen oder perfekten Monitor gibt es in  dem Sinn nicht, sondern nur einen, der für die eigenen Bedürfnisse  optimal geeignet ist. Im vorliegenden Fall ist dies gegeben, weswegen  ich die Höchstwertung besten Gewissens vertreten kann."


----------



## Hyphon (28. März 2013)

Hi. Soweit ich jetzt bei Tests gelesen habe, soll der ML nicht spieletauglich sein, da wohl Inputlag und Schaltzeiten zu hoch sind. Führt also zu Schlieren.

Ein Händler in der Nähe hat das ML in der 27" Variante ausgestellt. Dort konnte ich weder, dass eine oder das andere Verhalten beobachten. Dort lief aber auch nur Big Buck Bunny in Dauerschleife. Also IMHO nichts wirklich aussagekräftiges.

Meine Empfehlung wären die VG278 Displays von Asus.  Wobei beim H die Shutter Brille von NVIDEA dabei ist, der HE aber beim Betrieb ohne Brille mit 144 MHz taktet. Beide mit 27"

Kosten allerdings das 3,5-fache.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Alternativ kannst du dir mal den LG anschauen:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

IPS-Panel, Overdrive Funktion, gute Farben und absolut Spiele tauglich.


----------



## Deguaner3 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Danke für die Vorschläge und Erfahrungsberichte.
Da der Monitor genau vor mir auf dem Arbeitstisch steht, kommt ein 27 Zöller nicht in Frage.

Ist der LG IPS235P vergleichbar mit dem VS248H oder gibt es da Vorteile bzw. Nachteile?

Jetzt habe ich noch einen der evtl. noch in die Auswahl kommen würde:

http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-RL2450HT-...ionszeit/dp/B006DYNZF4/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp

Benq RL2450HT

Was sagt ihr dazu ?

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen

Viele Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*



> Ist der LG IPS235P vergleichbar mit dem VS248H oder gibt es da Vorteile bzw. Nachteile?


Der LG ist von den Farbabstufungen her besser als der Asus und der BenQ.


----------



## Deguaner3 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich merke es selber, je länger ich dieses Thema behandle, desto schwieriger wird es für mich und umso mehr mache ich mich (und euch) verrückt 
Ich habe folgende Auswahl getroffen und unter diesen Monitoren wähle ich nun meinen aus.
Gebt mir bitte eure Empfehlung hierzu ab   (falls ihr lust habt mit Begründung)

Dell U2312HM     Dell U2312HM 58,4 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

BenQ RL2450HT      http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-RL2450HT-...TF8&colid=3P2U510I3OUCK&coliid=I3OR4FVFGK345G

Asus VS248H      http://www.amazon.de/VS248H-Monitor...UTF8&colid=3P2U510I3OUCK&coliid=I4GDQ6A8HCJQ9

LG IPS235P     http://www.amazon.de/LG-IPS235P-widescreen-TFT-Monitor-Reaktionszeit/dp/B008OJZK1S

Vielen Dank im Voraus an alle 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Zeijen (2. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Ich selber hab mich auch auf den BenQ RL2450HT 61 cm widescreen TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör festgelegt, da er zum Gaming optimal ist und fürs Multimedia (DVD / Filme) auch noch sehr gut ist.

Hier im Forum wird eh nur das selbe angeboten bzw. geraten: "Kauf dir den LG IPS235P."

Schau dich mal in anderen Foren um, da ist der Support um einiges besser.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*



Zeijen schrieb:


> Ich selber hab mich auch auf den BenQ RL2450HT 61 cm widescreen TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör festgelegt, da er zum Gaming optimal ist und fürs Multimedia (DVD / Filme) auch noch sehr gut ist.
> 
> Hier im Forum wird eh nur das selbe angeboten bzw. geraten: "Kauf dir den LG IPS235P."
> 
> Schau dich mal in anderen Foren um, da ist der Support um einiges besser.


 

Was passt dir denn an unserem Support nicht? Konstruktive Kritik, bitte!
Hast du selbst schon mal die Gelegenheit gehabt 3-6ms Reakionszeit (TN Spitze) mit 8-12ms Reaktionszeit (IPS Spitze) miteinander zu vergleichen?
Ich selbst hab n TN Panel bei dem ich zwischen 6ms und 10-11 ms Reakionszeit switchen kann (Overdrive) und ich spüre kaum einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Stufen. 
Außerdem ist nicht jeder Mensch genauso Schlieren-/Korona-/Inputlaganfällig wie ein anderer.
Ich selbst würde jetzt warsch. eher zu nem IPS235P oder 237L greifen.
Der IPS235P ist einfach die P/L Bombe weil er für die meisten (eig. fast alle) Gamer absolut ausreicht und eine wesentlich bessere Bildquali bietet als die TN-Konkurrenz. Zudem bieten IPS Panels größere Blickwinkel und im Falle des IPS235P ist gleich noch ein höhenverstellbarer, Pivotfähiger Fuß dabei.


----------



## Deguaner3 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Es ist zum verrückt werde, jetzt habe ich noch einen entdeckt:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007QIVVB6/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

Es muss langsam aufhören


----------



## instagib (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Überschwinger bei zu aggressivem Overdrive sind wesentlich schlimmer als "Schlieren".

Schlieren kann ich unterhalb der 8ms nicht feststellen sondern eher eine "leichte" Unschärfe.
Diese Unschärfe  sehe ich jedoch auch auf den schnellsten TNs (2ms).
Hat somit wohl eher mit der persönlichen Wahrnehmung von bewegten Bildern zu tun.


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*



> Hier im Forum wird eh nur das selbe angeboten bzw. geraten: "Kauf dir den LG IPS235P."
> 
> Schau dich mal in anderen Foren um, da ist der Support um einiges besser.



Erst so was schreiben, und dann selbst so was hier ablassen: 



> Ich selber hab mich auch auf den BenQ RL2450HT 61 cm widescreen TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör festgelegt, da er zum Gaming *optimal* ist und fürs Multimedia (DVD / Filme) auch noch sehr gut ist.



Optimal zum gamen ist ein 120Hz/144Hz Monitor. Das wäre in diesem Fall das Maß aller Dinge und damit das optimale. 

Aber gut... B2T.

Zum Support im Forum:



> Was passt dir denn an unserem Support nicht? Konstruktive Kritik, bitte!


Würde mich auch mal interessieren! Wenn es Fragen zur Technik oder den Monitoren gibt, braucht man sie nur zu stellen. Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht. Aber solche Aussagen zu treffen, ist wirklich für die Tonne. Bis jetzt konnten wir hier so gut wie jedem helfen was das Thema "Monitore" angeht. 

Für was denkst du haben wir all diese Threads hier? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...formationen-zur-kaufberatung-monitorwahl.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/122578-sammelthread-3d-allgemein.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-120hz-macht-es-einen-sinn-auch-ohne-3d.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html

Sicherlich nicht damit wir jemanden einen Monitor aufzwingen! Jeder soll selbst entscheiden was er will. Wir liefern nur das Hintergrundwissen, und helfen bei der Endauswahl. 

Zum Thema LG IPS 235P: 

*mr.4EvEr* hat eigentlich schon alles dazu gesagt. Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist er im Moment halt ein super Gerät. Von daher versteh ich hier den Sinn dahinter eigentlich nicht. Jeder der sich ein bisschen mit dem Thema mal auseinander gesetzt hat, und selbst ein paar Erfahrungen auf dem Sektor gesammelt hat, wird zustimmen, das IPS nun mal dem TN-Panel überlegen ist. Deinen genannten BenQ empfehle ich bewusst nicht. 

Warum? Weil man für den Preis einfach etwas technisch besseres bekommt. 



> Der IPS235P ist einfach die P/L Bombe weil er für die meisten (eig. fast  alle) Gamer absolut ausreicht und eine wesentlich bessere Bildquali  bietet als die TN-Konkurrenz. Zudem bieten IPS Panels größere  Blickwinkel und im Falle des IPS235P ist gleich noch ein  höhenverstellbarer, Pivotfähiger Fuß dabei.






> Überschwinger bei zu aggressivem Overdrive sind wesentlich schlimmer als "Schlieren".


Das schon! Zum Glück wird die Overdrive-Funktion ja mit getestet. 


@ TE

So langsam musst du dich mal entscheiden! 

Was suchst du? Einen reinen Gaming-Monitor, oder einen Allrounder?
Sonst sitzen wir hier noch eine halbe Ewigkeit! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Deguaner3 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.
Also hauptächlich wird auf dem Monitor gespielt. Ab und an vielleicht ein Film geschaut und die normalen Google Suchen (was nicht so ausschlaggebend ist)

Viele Grüße

Deguaner3


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Ok, und welche Art von Spiele? Shooter, Strategie, RPG oder quer Beet?


----------



## Deguaner3 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

BF3, Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite u.ä.
Also Shooter


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Dann würde ich wirklich zu einem 120Hz / 144Hz Modell greifen. 

Der Asus ist im 24" Bereich die Referenz:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Deguaner3 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Leider übersteigt dies mein Budget.
Mehr als 200€ kann ich leider nicht entbehren somit kommen leider nur Monitore in der von mir genannten Preisklasse in Frage


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Ok, dann würde ich mich zwischen dem Asus VS und dem LG IPS entscheiden.

Der Asus VS war früher mal der P/L-Monitor, und der LG IPS ist es heute.


----------



## Deguaner3 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Also laut deiner Meinung doch lieber den LG statt des Asus oder 
Ich habe hier jetzt zwei Monitore gefunden: LG IPS235P-BN   und LG IPS235P.
Welcher ist jetzt der Richtige?
Der Dell U2312HM ist somit aus dem Rennen ? (den BenQ schließe ich einfach mal aus)


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Der LG hat halt die besseren Farbabstufungen, ist dafür aber etwas langsamer als der Asus. Zum spielen ist er dennoch geeignet. 



> Ich habe hier jetzt zwei Monitore gefunden: LG IPS235P-BN   und LG IPS235P.
> Welcher ist jetzt der Richtige?


Sind beides die gleichen.  



> Der Dell U2312HM ist somit aus dem Rennen ? (den BenQ schließe ich einfach mal aus)


Jep! Weil meiner Meinung nach, der LG die besseren Farben hat.


----------



## Deguaner3 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Es ist schlimm wie sehr man sich verunsichern lässt von diesen ganzen Reaktionszeit Angaben.
Eine Frag hätte ich abschließend noch. Bei Prad steht zum dem LG Monitor folgendes: "Wobei die Überschwinger beim stark beschleunigten Overdrive nicht unerwähnt bleiben dürfen."
Was bedeutet das ?  

Vielen Dank


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Das kannst du hier nachlesen:

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN Teil 8

Mit der aktivierten Overdrive-Funktion beim LG IPS 235P wird die Helligkeit des Pixels zuerst zu hell,  bevor es sich langsam der gewünschten Helligkeit annähert. Ohne Overdrive hingegen erhöht sich die Schaltzeit.


----------



## Deguaner3 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Alles sehr kompliziert für Laien  
Ich bin überzeugt, der BenQ fällt raus und der Asus ist veraltet (und soweit ich verstanden habe sind der DELL und der LG besser geeignet für Spiele).
Wenn der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem DELL und dem LG die besseren Farben des LG sind, wird es wohl dieser werden 

Vielen Dank an alle, werde berichten wie er läuft !

Viele Grüße


----------



## soth (3. April 2013)

Der Dell ist imho wertiger und der Fuß ist stabiler.
Außerdem hat man auf den Dell afaik länger Garantie.


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Veraltet ist der Asus nicht. Er ist immer noch ein guter TN-Monitor.


----------



## Deguaner3 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

 Aber doch nicht besser als der LG oder


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Nein, das nicht. Der LG ist von den Farben her alleine schon besser.


----------



## instagib (4. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Die höchste Overdrive Funktion kannst du bei allen Monitoren vergessen.
Beim LG scheint die mittlere Einstellung einen optimalen Kompromiss zwischen Bildqualität und Reaktionszeit zu ergeben.

Ist bei meinem BenQ auch so. 
Hoch - Artefakte
Mittel - Kompromiss 

Starke Überschwinger durch zu aggressives Overdrive  erzeugen Artefakte/Ghosting ... erkennt man vor allem an Kontrast-Kanten.
Das ist bei TN mit Overdrive auch so.

Viele neuere Dell haben leider keine Overdrive Einstellungsmöglichkeit mehr.
Das sieht dann trotz geringer  Schaltzeiten und gutem IPS Panel so aus...
http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/dell_u2713h/ghosting.jpg


----------



## Deguaner3 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

So, ich habe mir das alles mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und werde wohl doch noch einige Euros sparen und mir was besseres zulegen.
Da es manchmal gute Preise bei den Amazona Warehouse Deals gibt, hoffe ich einfach mal darauf.
Ich habe mir jetzt den Eizo FS2333 ausgesucht.  (evtl. der FS2331 ?  )
Ist das ein Monitor mit dem ich Glücklich werden könnte ?

Vielen Dank an alle und viele Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (8. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Bleib beim FS2333.  

Das ist ein guter Monitor! Du musst dir nur die Zeit nehmen, und ihn richtig einstellen.


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Meinst Du ich soll den FS2333 nehmen oder noch etwas sparen und mir einen 120hz Monitor ( BenQ XL2420T ) kaufen?
Es wäre ein Aufpreis von 70€  

Viele Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (8. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Den von dir genannten BenQ würde ich mir nicht kaufen. Seine Farben sind nicht wirklich gut. Wenn ein 144Hz Monitor eine Option darstellt, würde ich mir mal den Asus anschauen. 

ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Jetzt musst du halt wissen, was dir wichtiger ist.

- Gute Farben bzw. genaue Farbabstufungen, Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit > IPS-Panel
- Reaktionszeit + 3D Gaming > 144Hz Asus

Die Entscheidung kann ich dir leider nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Also 3D Gaming ist mir eigentlich egal, brauche ich nicht.
Ist die Reaktionszeit des Asus wirklich viel besser als die des Eizo (der wurde ja extra für das Gaming entworfen) oder sind die 144hz ein revolutionärer Schritt gegenüber des Eizo ?

Vielen Dank nochmals für deine Bemühungen


----------



## Painkiller (8. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Der Asus ist von der Reaktionszeit her besser als der Eizo.

Die 144Hz sind wiederum ein Fall für sich. Wenn du ein Fan von schnelle Shootern bist, wirst du damit deine Freude haben. 


Spoiler



Immer mehr Monitore kommen mit der sogenannten 120Hz-Technik auf den   Markt. Was aber ist diese Technik genau, und für was ist sie gedacht?
Diese Fragen wollen wir hier klären. 

*Brauch ich 120Hz?

*Hier   scheiden sich die Geister. Die einen schwören auf diese Technik, die   anderen eher nicht. Das beste in diesem Fall ist, wenn man es selbst   ausprobiert! 
Bei einigen Elektrofachmärkten wie Media Markt oder Saturn ist dies möglich. 


*Für wen sind 120Hz-Monitore empfehlenswert?*

Empfehlenswert sind diese Monitore am ehesten für Liebhaber schneller   Ego-Shooter wie Counter Strike oder Unreal Tournament. Die Profis der   ESL (Electronic Sports League) schwören auf 120Hz-Monitore. Aber auch   für Spieler die auf den 3D-Effekt stehen, sind diese Monitore zu   empfehlen. 


*Kann ich die 120Hz auch ohne den 3D-Betrieb nutzen? *

Ja! Sobald der Monitor via Dual-Link-DVI-D oder Display-Port-Kabel  verbunden  ist, sind die 120Hz möglich. Dazu muss man nur im  Bildschirmtreiber die  Hz-Zahl von 60 auf 120 anheben, sofern das nicht  automatisch passiert.


*Was sind die Vorteile vom 120Hz-Betrieb?

*- effektive Reduzierung von Schlieren bzw. Tearing
- flüssigerer Bildablauf
- niedrigere Schaltzeiten

Zitat PCGH:

_ „Schon auf dem Desktop beim Bewegen von   Fenstern sehen Sie einen  deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 120 und 60   Hertz. Fenster werden mit 120  Hertz erst bei sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit   unscharf. In Spielen wie  Counter-Strike, in denen schnelle Drehungen   wichtig sind, können Sie  Gegner früher erkennen, da die   Bewegungsunschärfe viel geringer ist als  bei einem 60-Hertz-LCD."_

*Brauch ich für 120Hz auch 120FPS?* 

Dieser Mythos geistert schon eine Weile durch die Weiten des Internets.   Einfach ausgedrückt: Nein! 120 FPS sind nicht nötig. Bereits im   Desktopbetrieb merkt man die Vorteile eines 120Hz-Monitors. Das   verschieben von offenen Fenstern zeigt das am deutlichsten. Natürlich   ist es relativ sinnfrei sich von einem 120Hz-Monitor ein Wunder zu   erwarten. Ein 120Hz-Monitor macht Spiele die ruckeln sicher nicht   ruckelfrei.  Er ist also keine Wunderwaffe, wenn der heimische PC an seine Leistungsgrenzen gerät. 

Allerdings ermöglicht er eine leicht flüssigere Bildausgabe, wenn Vsync   aktiv und Triple-Buffering inaktiv ist. In diesem Betriebszustand  können  nur Bildraten ausgegeben werden, die ein glatter Teiler der   Bildschirmfrequenz sind. Bei 60 Hz also 60 fps, 30 fps, 20 fps, 15   fps,... und bei 120 Hz 120 fps, 60 fps, 40 fps, 30 fps, 24 fps, 20   fps,... . Zwar wird die Anzeigedauer für jeden Frame neu ausgehandelt,   so dass auch ein 60 Hz Display auf 59 Bilder in einer Sekunde kommen   kann, im Zweifelsfall können die Zwischenstufen "40 fps" und "24 fps"   beim 120 Hz Display aber den Unterschied zwischen gut und mittelmäßig   spielbar bzw. gerade noch und unspielbar ausmachen.


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Vielen Dank hierfür.
OK, ich werde mich wohl mal in nen Media Markt begeben und schauen ob ich einen 120hz+ Monitor testen kann.
Leider haben die nie gescheite spiele die man ausprobieren kann.
Sollte der Unterschied für mich nicht gravierend sein, werde ich wohl den Eizo nehmen. Merke ich den Unterschied stark, wird es wohl einer der teureren Kandidaten werden  Schade das der BenQ das Problem mit der Farbwiedergabe hat da er optisch mein Favorit wäre.
Weißt Du ob dies auch bei dem XL2411T der Fall ist?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (8. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*



> Schade das der BenQ das Problem mit der Farbwiedergabe hat da er optisch mein Favorit wäre.


Wähle nie den Monitor nach der Optik aus. Sonst hast du nachher ein Strandhaus (Gehäuse) mit Milchglasfenster (Panel). 

Es kommt immer auf die Leistung an.  



> Weißt Du ob dies auch bei dem XL2411T der Fall ist?


Soweit ich weiß soll der etwas bessere Farben haben. Leider hab ich ihn noch nicht in Aktion sehen können.


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Asus VS248H oder ML248H fürs Gaming?*

Ein sehr schöner Vergleich 
Ok, ich hoffe jetzt einfach das ein Laden hier die Monitore in der Auslage hat damit ich wenigstens die Frage mit den 120 bzw. 144hz und dem Eizo mit seinen 60hz habe.

Vielen Dank soweit, Du hast mir wirklich weiter geholfen.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten was bei mir rausgekommen ist 

Viele Grüße


----------

